# Why does 'vmstat -i' show different IRQ's than boot log?



## timomeily (Mar 16, 2013)

The IRQ's of my NICs in the boot log (/var/log/messages) are all small numbers in the range of 19-27. In most of my systems these numbers match the output of `vmstat -i`.

In one system the output of `vmstat -i` is in the range of 264-272 but the boot log shows numbers in the 29-27 range. For example the boot log reports that em0 is at irq19 but `vmstat -i` says irq264: em0.

I want to used cpuset for IRQ affinity but I don't know which IRQ to use.

I am running FreeBSD 9.1 release on all my computers. I only use Intel dual-ported gigabit NICs.

Which IRQ number is correct? The one from the boot log or the one from vmstat?

Any help is appreciated.


----------

